# What are you people, some type of preeverts?



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

I was looking around the forum I realize that many of you here are sickeningly addicted to the Kindle as a fetishistic object.  You see the same type of object worship with expensive dSLR cameras, or expensive telescopes, guns, fountain pens, cars, computers, ipod/iphones.  I find it interesting that the Kindles seem to inspire similar heights of obsessions.  I've been reading my *ss off on my KDX since I received it last month.  With alll the socializing you're doing on this forum, when do you people find the time to read your Kindles??!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

when we're someplace we don't have computer access....


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

That is the problem... no time to read my kindle when I'm on KB. I have to stay away from KB.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm yes I am addicted to my Kindles..and I am loving every minute of it too.  

As to when I find time to read,well I read when I feel like it, when there is time etc.

Reading is a "hobby" and I have several of those.  

Glad you are enjoying your KDX.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe the people on the forum are very well organized and efficiently use all their time. . .


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I read whenever I am not on KB...and sometimes even while I am!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I read a couple of hours a day. I also work, but when I am not on deployment I love to visit KB several times a day. It is just part of my life! But Preevert I am not!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I multi-task...


L


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I read at various times throughout the day, but much more on weekends.  For the most part, I am on KBs while watching TV with DH.  

When I am reading, I completely tune out the outside world; it is as if no one else is in the room.  And interruptions are not welcome.

If we are watching TV, especially the news or non-drama shows, I half-listen to the TV & catch up on the boards.  We can carry on a conversation about what we have just seen or something else going on in our lives.  I consider that to be multi-tasking, not interruptions, and he doesn't feel neglected.


----------



## Gajetman (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes of course we are! We are all sick people who love to read and be entertained.  You mentioned just about all of my interests in your post!  The Kindle is another cool item that provides a lot of entertainment in a lot of slick ways, and some not so slick.  The word needs to get out.  I was not always interested in the Kindle, but something happened in the last few weeks.  I think I will be reading a lot more, and I had slowed down in that department which is not good.  The Kindle to me makes reading more fun and so does this site.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Well let's see. I have a K2, a DX, an Iphone and an Ipod Touch. When I am home I read mostly on the DX. Often I go with my Esposa when she shops.  I just take along K2 and find a comfortable spot, mall, store, park, etc. and read until my heart's content.  If I am at the Doctor's office or someplace where I just have a few minutes, out comes the Iphone or the Ipod Touch.  I usually read the same book on all the devices and that's the great thing about these gadgets, they all talk to each other and keep me on the correct page.

I love it.  I don't have to waste a minute without my reading being handy.


----------



## Gajetman (Jul 17, 2009)

Your the man!  I have an iPhone also and the Kindle app is hot too.  When I'm standing in line somewhere out comes my iPhone and if I feel like reading a bit I just open the Kindle app and start.  What a pleasure. The syncing is great.  Are we having too much fun?


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Fun is a bit like Pizza you can never get enough.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMur said:


> Fun is a bit like Pizza you can never get enough.


Pizza? Did somebody say Pizza?

Currently multi-tasking on my iPhone. KindleBoards, Twitter, Kindle app. I love that I can check in on KB when I'm out and about.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

What's a preevert?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> What's a preevert?


Us, it would seem.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I usually read my Kindle before bed, but once in a blue moon, I'll lie down during the day/evening and read it for a little while.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Us, it would seem.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

marianner said:


>


Then I'm a new preevert and proud of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your 100 post, Kindle-envy! (and being a proud preevert  )


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

100 already?    How appropriate, just when I announce I'm a preevert!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm proud to be a preevert!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I read on my lunch hour, at stop lights, in the evenings watching TV.  One of the great things about the Kindle is that you can get some web access  ~ KB, twitter, yahoo, espn.


KB Preevert and proud!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the Kindle app on the iPhone.  I read the Kindle at home and sync to the iPhone just before I go to sleep.  During the day, I read the I-phone anytime I have a minute or two - waiting in line, at stoplights, who cares.  When I get home, I switch back to the Kindle.  And I always read while I am on the computer.  So I guess that makes me a proud preevert.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I would guess I'm a proud preevert, too.  I'm working on converting several colleagues to the world of Kindle, and am in watch-mode for a new skin and borsa bella bag.  I read, on average, a book every 2 days when away from work, despite online time.  When I'm working, I still fit in reading for an hour or so each day (I work three 12-hour shifts a week).  

  Yep-- preevert; that's me!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Gajetman said:


> Your the man! I have an iPhone also and the Kindle app is hot too. When I'm standing in line somewhere out comes my iPhone and if I feel like reading a bit I just open the Kindle app and start. What a pleasure. The syncing is great. Are we having too much fun?


great idea


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

marianner said:


> What's a preevert?


Don't know. Perhaps a pre-advertisement, for Kindle of course!

As for me, I definitely multitask. At this moment, I am playing a game on Pogo, reading and posting here, watching a movie, listening on my Ipod, surfing Amazon for books, and reading a book on my K2. Which am I doing primarily ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

I'm not doing so currently...but I actually do use the Whispernet on occasion to post on forums from the Kindle itself.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

marianner said:


> What's a preevert?


Someone on their way to becoming a provert.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Preevert and Proud!

Currently I am watching TV, reading and posting here and my K2 "Roarke" is next to me calling my name... I'll have to stop in a bit so he doesn't feel neglected...

And you say preevert like it's a bad thing!!  What's with that?!?!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleMur said:


> Well let's see. I have a K2, a DX, an Iphone and an Ipod Touch. When I am home I read mostly on the DX. Often I go with my Esposa when she shops. I just take along K2 and find a comfortable spot, mall, store, park, etc. and read until my heart's content. If I am at the Doctor's office or someplace where I just have a few minutes, out comes the Iphone or the Ipod Touch. I usually read the same book on all the devices and that's the great thing about these gadgets, they all talk to each other and keep me on the correct page.
> 
> I love it. I don't have to waste a minute without my reading being handy.


so.....why the Touch and the iPhone?


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I'm a fountain pen junkie and a camera junkie as well.  There are a few material things I allow myself to go nuts over and my Kindle rounds out that "few"


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I spend quite a bit of time on cross stitch sites.  
The internet is a great thing to network people who normally would never have the opportunity to meet.  
deb


----------



## pleeho (Jun 8, 2009)

Since everybody's confessing, I'll admit it - I'm in fact pathetically addicted to all those topics I mentioned.  Until I found forums like this, it made me want to kill myself off.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

pleeho said:


> Since everybody's confessing, I'll admit it - I'm in fact pathetically addicted to all those topics I mentioned. Until I found forums like this, it made me want to kill myself off.


Awww well no need for that. lol You're amongst fellow addicts


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

pleeho said:


> I was looking around the forum I realize that many of you here are sickeningly addicted to the Kindle as a fetishistic object. You see the same type of object worship with expensive dSLR cameras, or expensive telescopes, guns, fountain pens, cars, computers, ipod/iphones. I find it interesting that the Kindles seem to inspire similar heights of obsessions. I've been reading my *ss off on my KDX since I received it last month. With alll the socializing you're doing on this forum, when do you people find the time to read your Kindles??!!!


.....and now you too have been assimilated!


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so.....why the Touch and the iPhone?


Ah why you ask? Well it is kinda nice to read on a device that doesn't interrupt you with phone calls while you are reading. That is in and of itself pretty good but the Ipod's battery lasts much longer than does the Iphone and that's kinda nice. However the real reason. I got the Ipod free with my latest Macbook Pro purchase. Do I really need it, no, do I really like it, yes, am I going to keep it, certainly. The one who dies with the most gadgets etc.

I hope this helps answer the question.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

haha....I have the Ipod Touch and I agree the battery life is much nicer which is one of the reasons I went with the Touch and regular smaller phone. (that and avoiding the extra $40 dollars per month!)


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

Pleeho, I think I get the "preevert" reference, but I'm not quite sure. Wasn't there a Partridge Family episode where Danny's afraid to approach a girl he likes for fear of being labeled a "preevert"?

Now that I've admitted to having that much TV trivia in my brainpan, I'm going to go hang my head in shame.


----------



## KindleMur (Feb 16, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> haha....I have the Ipod Touch and I agree the battery life is much nicer which is one of the reasons I went with the Touch and regular smaller phone. (that and avoiding the extra $40 dollars per month!)


I'm glad you said that because as a matter of fact I am considering doing the same thing. The contract is up on my Iphone and I am trying to decide if I can live with portable email only from WIFI. I am finding connections in a lot of places. I will wait a few weeks or a couple of months and decide. The savings is tempting especially when you can consider that would be a few new books each month. Not that I am addicted to reading or anything like that.
Maybe I can live without the Iphone after all. Kinda scary thinking about giving up a gadget.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> haha....I have the Ipod Touch and I agree the battery life is much nicer which is one of the reasons I went with the Touch and regular smaller phone. (that and avoiding the extra $40 dollars per month!)


I agree.I see no point in paying $40/mo. and I love my iPod Touch's.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Now, I'm wondering how many gadgets people have and who has the most gadgets.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I believe the people on the forum are very well organized and efficiently use all their time. . .


O Yeah, what Tippy said!!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Preevert: prior to being a vert ?

              Brian


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I socialize on kindleboards when I'm at work.  I read my kindle when I'm at home.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

> As for me, I definitely multitask. At this moment, I am playing a game on Pogo, reading and posting here, watching a movie, listening on my Ipod, surfing Amazon for books, and reading a book on my K2. Which am I doing primarily ALL OF THEM.


Sounds like the grey zone. Watch out! No hope for productivity for ya.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> haha....I have the Ipod Touch and I agree the battery life is much nicer which is one of the reasons I went with the Touch and regular smaller phone. (that and avoiding the extra $40 dollars per month!)


40 bucks should do the trick!


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought only preeverts started threads on forums like these... 

"Methinks you protesteth too much!"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

brianm said:


> Preevert: prior to being a vert ?
> 
> Brian


Wouldn't that be prior to being an evert?


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I admit that, of the scores of Kindle books I've purchased, one or two have been erotic titles (well, maybe three).  But the description "preevert" is nevertheless a bit harsh, don't you think?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am such a preevert that I keep my iTouch and my K2 in the travel bag together at night--with their chargers--and I just know that one day I'll get up and find a DX in there with them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Now, I'm wondering how many gadgets people have and who has the most gadgets.


Your post reminded me that we have a thread somewhere that lists all of the gadgets that we have and don't use any longer. I'll see if I can find it.
deb

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1526.0.html


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Okay, I admit that, of the scores of Kindle books I've purchased, one or two have been erotic titles (well, maybe three). But the description "preevert" is nevertheless a bit harsh, don't you think?


LOL....that is HI-larious......mainly because it MAY apply for me, too.....

(It's funny cause it's true...)


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> Your post reminded me that we have a thread somewhere that lists all of the gadgets that we have and don't use any longer. I'll see if I can find it.
> deb
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1526.0.html


Thanks deb! That was interesting. So many gadgets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I am such a preevert that I keep my iTouch and my K2 in the travel bag together at night--with their chargers--and I just know that one day I'll get up and find a DX in there with them.


On our trip the other day we were discussing whether leaving my TomTom and DH's Magellan(Maggie - why not?) alone together would cause any. . . . . . .problems. . . . .


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, Everyone.  I'm a new Kindle owner and was looking around the boards and decided to join because of this thread.  Looks like losts of fun for 'preeverts' and 'non-preeverts', too.  I'm looking forward to becoming addicted to my Kindle as much as time will allow.  Thanks, Beryl. P.S. This is my first post.


----------

